# Problema DVB-T cx88

## Meconiotronic

Ciao, mi rivolgo qui come ultima spiaggia in cerca di suggerimenti visto che su l'irc di linuxtv non mi filano.

Ho una scheda digitale terrestre Hauppauge hrv 1100 che usa questi moduli:

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB_ALL_FRONTENDS=y

Questo è l'output dmesg relativo:

   11.099169] cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.7 loaded

[   11.101202] cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40,autodetected], frontend(s): 1

[   11.101205] cx88[0]: TV tuner type 63, Radio tuner type -1

[   11.103133] cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.7 loaded

[   11.153672] cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.7 loaded

[   11.446616] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   11.446618] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   11.989058] tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

[   12.029003] tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 94009, rev C2A0, serial# 317462

[   12.029005] tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:04:d8:16

[   12.029007] tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216ME (idx 100, type 63)

[   12.029009] tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

[   12.029011] tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

[   12.029013] tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

[   12.029014] tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

[   12.029016] cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=94009

[   12.031986] tuner-simple 0-0061: creating new instance

[   12.031988] tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

[   12.033658] input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR110 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:09:00.2/input/input6

[   12.033699] Creating IR device irrcv0

[   12.033702] cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

[   12.033716] cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:09:00.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   12.033724] cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:09:00.2, rev: 5, irq: 16, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf9000000

[   12.033729] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[   12.033760] cx8800 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   12.033768] cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:09:00.0, rev: 5, irq: 16, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf7000000

[   12.033777] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[   12.033808] cx88[0]/0: registered device video1 [v4l2]

[   12.033824] cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

[   12.033840] cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

[   12.034785] cx88_audio 0000:09:00.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   12.034791] IRQ 16/cx88[0]: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[   12.034802] cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

[   12.036016]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on node -1

[   12.036019]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

Ha sempre funzionato alla grande per anni in linux, da qualche giorno per la maggior parte dei canali ottengo un snr del 99% con conseguente glitch delle immagini come se mancasse segnale o che sia tremendamente disturbato. Dev'essere stato qualche update poiche in Windows funziona tutto alla grande. Ho provato a cambiare programma per vedere, in genere uso kaffeine, ho provato vlc ma il problema persiste, sono tornato al kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 ma nulla ero su 2.6.35-r8.

Non ho davvero idea di quale possa essere il problema. Qualsiasi consiglio è bene accetto.

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## Zizo

Con tutti i canali o per caso solo con quelli mediaset?

Lo chiedo perché anche io da un paio di settimane ho questo problema, ma pensavo fosse una questione di trasmissione in quanto accade solo con certi canali e non durante tutto il giorno.

La mia scheda è una Hauppauge Hvr 4000, che utilizza i moduli della serie cx88, e uso vdr come programma per la visualizzazione, in quanto è l'unico con tempi di cambio canale ragionevoli.

----------

## Meconiotronic

I mediaset diciamo nel pacchetto premium ho un snr del 50% quindi accettabile, quelli liberi tipo italia1 ecc.. snr 99% con glitch da rendere impossibile la visione.

Si siamo nella stessa situazione a quanto capisco. Le ho provate tutte o quasi! cmq kaffeine nel cambio di canale ci mette max 2 secondi

----------

## Zizo

L'unico possibile colpevole potrebbe essere il kernel, ma abbiamo già accertato entrambi che questo non è.

Penso sia un qualcosa di temporaneo, per esempio in questo momento riesco a vedere tutto regolarmente.

Mi viene da pensare che magari in windows la scheda viene gestita in modo migliore e si comporta bene anche con un segnale che è al limite.

Qui in veneto esiste ancora sia l'analogico che il digitale, situazioni simili dovrebbero sparire una volta avvenuto lo switch off dato che per eventuali problemi di interferenza tra i due il dtt non è a piena potenza.

P.S.: la str, che è la forza del segnale, è buona dal 35/40% in su. È l'snr che non deve calare sotto il 100%, dato che si avrebbero degli errori (ber) tra cui quelli non correggibili (unc) come nel nostro caso.

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> L'unico possibile colpevole potrebbe essere il kernel, ma abbiamo già accertato entrambi che questo non è.
> 
> Penso sia un qualcosa di temporaneo, per esempio in questo momento riesco a vedere tutto regolarmente.
> 
> Mi viene da pensare che magari in windows la scheda viene gestita in modo migliore e si comporta bene anche con un segnale che è al limite.
> ...

 

Dici eh, ma fino all'altro ieri funzionava tutto  :Sad:  cmq mai avuto un glitch su linux. Cmq spesso durante una scansione mentre si aggancia al mux mi dice segnale 100% ho un impianto antenna fenomenale, me lo sono fatto io (Sono elettricista) in più pensa che se mi affaccio dal terrazzo ho il ripetitore a vista d'occhio (Monte Argentario) per dire l'altro giorno avevo un pezzo di cavo di antenna in mano collegato alla tv di sala mi è caduto in terra e vedevo quasi ogni canale senza che fosse neanche collegato all'antenna.

Ti giuro che non sto facendo l'esagerato per chissà quale motivo.

----------

## Zizo

Per curiosità il problema è ancora presente?

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Per curiosità il problema è ancora presente?

 

Affermativo purtroppo!

----------

